# Stelle mich vor und habe Fische zu verschenken



## Qualle (2. Mai 2008)

Hilfe, meine Fische vermehren sich wie verrückt. Obwohl mein Teichwasser Trüb und dunkel ist, vermehren sich meine __ Moderlieschen wie ie wahnsinnigen, auch meine Goldfische machen es ihnen nach. Wer also noch Fische für seinen Teich benötigt schnell melden.


----------



## axel (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische zu verschenken*

Och Schade das Du so weit weg bist ! 

Moderlischen hätte ich genommmen .
Dann stell doch mal Deinen Teich vor und lade mal ein Foto hoch .
Vielleicht haben wir einen Rat wie Deine trübe Brühe klarer wird .
Wie ist den Dein Name ?

Lg  

axel


----------



## Qualle (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische zu verschenken*

Hallo,
mein Problem ist, das mein Teichwasser nicht klar ist. Kann sein, das mein Fischbesatz zu groß ist (wühlen alles auf), viel Muhlm drin, selbst mit dem Teichsauger komme ich nicht klar. Habe Angst , das ich irgendwas unter Wasser verletzen könnte, z.B. meine Teichmusscheln. Habe zwar eine große Seerose drin, die ein Nährstoffverzehrer ist. Habe eine Normele TIP-Pumpe MKF 3500 drin, aber so berauschend finde ich die Pumpleistung nicht. Gefiltert wird über eine 200 l Regentonne mit div. Filtermedien drinnen. Dannhabe ich noch eine kleine Filtereinheit  a 50 ltr. Die ist nach einer Woche zu .Schlämme haben ihn zugesetzt. Ein Skimmer schwimmt auch noch auf dem Teich. So nun versuche ich ein Bild einzublenden.---- Geht nicht mit dem hochladen. meine Dateigröße ist zu groß. Versuche ein neues Bild zu machen und reiche es nach.

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## Qualle (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische zu verschenken*

 

 

 
Hier nun die Bilder meines Teiches. 2 Versuch mit dem hochladen.


----------



## Dodi (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Stelle mich vor und habe Fische zu verschenken*

Hallo Bernd!

:willkommen hier im Club!

Viel Erfolg bei der Fischabgabe.
Zu Deinem Problem komme ich ggf. nachher noch einmal zurück.


----------



## axel (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische zu verschenken*

Hallo Bernd !

Dann mal willkommen im Teichforum :willkommen 
Erst mal find ich Deinen Teich schön  
Von den Fotos her ist auch nicht zu erkennen das Nährstoffe von außen in den Teich gespült werden können. 
Ich dachte auch besorgste Dir einen Teichsauger . Bähhh bin mit dem Ding nicht klargekommen , hat nicht gesaugt . Wieder zurückgegeben . Die teueren Dinger die gut saugen kann ich mir nicht leisten .
Also hab ich den Mulm mit dem Käscher herausgehohlt . Macht zwar ganz schön Arbeit , ist aber schonend für die Kleinlebewesen . Wobei ich ja noch nicht viel Mulm im Teich hab .
Ich würd an Deiner Stelle auch Mulm heraushohlen das Wasser wird zwar für 24 Stunden noch trüber aber das gibt sich schnell wieder .
Ich denke Du kannst auch viel mit Unterwasserpflanzen erreichen . ( Hornkraut Wasserpest usw.)
Das Deine Filter nicht reichen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen .
Am besten Du läßt das Wasser aus dem Filter  noch in  einen anzulegenden Pflanzenfilter mit Iris Schilf usw laufen  bevor es wieder in den Teich zurückläuft .
Aber Fische reduzieren ist erst mal eine erste Idee . 
Vielleicht kann Du den Teich auch etwas beschatten wenn er den ganzen Tag voll in der Sonne ist .

Lg  

axel


----------



## Dodi (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Stelle mich vor und habe Fische zu verschenken*

Hallo Bernd!

Erst einmal: ein schöner Teich!  
Wenn soviel Mulm im Teich ist, dass der ständig durch die vielen Fische aufgewirbelt wird, solltest Du vielleicht noch einmal versuchen, mit einem Schlammsauger dabeizugehen. Leih Dir doch einen im Baumarkt. Die Muschel sollte das doch eigentlich unbeschadet überstehen.
Kleinere Lebewesen haben leider dabei das Nachsehen - aber so ist das ja auch kein Zustand.

Oder Du gehst jetzt schon mal daran, die Fische aus dem Teich zu holen, da Du ja eh' vorhast, Dich von einigen Fischen zu trennen, und machst eine etwas größere Teichreinigung. Kannst ja dann auch keschern und wirst wohl auch irgendwann die Muschel erwischen. - Nur das Keschern wirbelt - wie Axel schon schrieb - sehr viel Dreck auf, aber der legt sich ja auch wieder.
Bitte nicht den Mulm zu 100% entfernen, denn da sind auch wichtige Bakterien vorhanden!

Vielleicht solltest Du Dir einmal Gedanken über eine vernünftige Vorfilterung machen, wie z. B. Spaltsieb, Siebfilter-Patrone o. ä., damit der Grobschmutz von vorn herein ausgefiltert wird und Dir nicht den Filter so zusetzt.
Hierzu füttere doch bitte einmal mit den genannten Worten unsere Suchfunktion - da wirst Du einiges finden.

Viel Spaß bei uns!


----------

